# A haunting on Oak Knoll



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I finally posted my 2008 pictures and videos on my website. Check it out let me know what you think.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job hpropman! Sounds like everyone was loving it too! It's so cute to hear the kids in the background. Makes it all worth it.
Your FCG is great! She has great movement.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Huge improvement you made on the Bluckies! Nice.
GothiCandle will be thrilled you made an "Elmer".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see the two hooded skellies were channeling Abbott and Costello

Your crank ghost is one lovely lady.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

*A Haunting on Oak Knoll Part 2*

Hello all,

I just added a bunch more pictures to my 2008 section. Please check them out.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I can read all those doofy tombstones (Anna Rexic is my favorite).

You got some really cute TOTs - any of them yours?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like the ToTs had a good time at your place HP.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yes two of them are mine. the boy with the white clone trooper costume, and my older daughter was the one with the soccer uniform with fuzzy slippers no less, go figure (she is 12). But they had a great time. everyone wanted to work the Yorick digital puppet (skeleton king / queen) which surprised me a little. It was mostly controlled by my daughter. she hammed it up trying to do the evil queen bit which gave me time to talk to some of the parents a get some nice comments on the haunt.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Now I can read all those doofy tombstones (Anna Rexic is my favorite).
> 
> Yes I made a mistake using a font size that was too small, lesson learned. I may do them over on the back side of the stone with a larger font size. I was running out of time and I was rushing to get them done in time. Started 2 nights before Halloween.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics hpropman..
how did you do that flaoting talking head thing?
nice leering too
yucky bugs hahah


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It is called a digital puppet. You can find more info about them here. It is a program that runs on your computer and you control it. it has facial expressions and mouth control and various options that you can change color, back round, accessories, etc.

http://www.imagineerieing.com/


----------

